# Anlagen-AUS programmieren



## Syntaxfehler (9 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie habt ihr einen Anlagen-AUS programmiert? Ein Anlagen-AUS ist ja nicht gegen Wiedereinschaltung gesichert. So kann man also nach Betätigung (Taster ohne Rastfunktion) die Steuerung wieder einschalten, aber wir habt ihr das so verknuddelt in der SPS?

Wie ein Aus-Taster, nur mit höherer Priorität (sprich mehrere  Aus-Schalt-Befehle auf einen Tastendruck) ? Anlagen-AUS (da Tastfunktion) mit einen Ausschalt-Timer Impuls verlängert?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 April 2008)

Was stellst du dir unter "Anlagen Aus" genau vor ?

Man könnte es so interpretieren :
Stop des automatischen Ablauf-Programms. Laufende Aktionen werden zu einem definierten Ende gebracht und nicht wieder gestartet. Die Anlage befindet sich in einem Zustand, aus dem sie jederzeit durch "Start" wieder in Betrieb gesetzt werden kann. Dieser Zustand ist NUR softwaremäßig.

Man könnte es aber auch so auslegen :
Unberücksichtigt des aktuellen Zustands den Hauptschalter umdrehen.

Wo möchtest du mit deiner Frage also hin ...?

Gruß
LL


----------



## jabba (10 April 2008)

Ich sehe das auch wie Larry
Wenn das über die Software geht ist das ja keine Sicherheitsfunktion,
also ist eine Wiedereinschaltsperre nicht zwang.

Hier muss man die Anlage betrachten, ob man dadurch Probleme kriegen würde wenn man wieder einschaltet.

Bei meinen Anlagen (Verfahrenstechnik) fährt die Anlage immer gezielt runter, neu starten kann man nur wenn alles aus ist.
(Abfrage der Kette Anlage ist aus)


----------



## Syntaxfehler (10 April 2008)

Hallo ihr 2,

@LL
ich meine einen Anlagen-AUS (schwarzer Taster). Keinen Hauptschalter.

Da es ja ein Taster ist und nur kurzzeitig eine "High-Signal" ansteht, war daher meine Frage, ob ihr diesen Taster in der SPS so weiterverarbeitet, dass das Signal länger ansteht bzw. über ein SR-FF/RS-FF gesetzt wird, der dann wieder zurückgesetzt wird, wenn die Anlage in den gezielten Zustand runtergefahren ist?

@jabba
Verwendest du beim Anlagen-AUS Graph7 ? Oder per SR-FF bzw. RS-FF (Setzt vorrangig für Anlagen-AUS)?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 April 2008)

Ich nehme mit dem Stop-Taster normalerweise die "Ablauf-Freigabe" weg, die ich irgendwann mit "Start" gesetzt habe. Bei den meisten meiner Steuerungen reicht das so aus, da die Programme ständig neu angetriggert werden. Ansonsten frage ich in meiner Schrittkette ab, ob die Freigabe noch da ist und wenn nicht leite ich ggf. entsprechende Schritte ein ...


----------



## Syntaxfehler (10 April 2008)

NOT-AUS
Bei "Not-AUS" muss die Anlage zum wiedereinschalten quittiert werden. Der Schalter arretiert und muss manuell wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Erst dann kann die Anlage über (Steuerung EIN) bzw. (Anlage EIN) wieder in Betrieb gesetzt werden.

Kurzversion:
- muss quittert werden zum Wiedereinschalten
- Schalter (Not-AUS) arretiert (manuell zurückgesetzt)
- erst dann Anlage wieder einzuschalten 

* EN 418 Sicherheit von Maschinen NOT-AUS-Einrichtung* EN 292 Sicherheit von Maschinen* EN 60204 elektrische Ausrüstung von lndustriemaschinen



ANLAGEN-AUS
Bei "Anlagen AUS" wird nur die Steuerung ausgeschaltet. Sie kann dann jederzeit wieder eingeschaltet werden. (Ist vor Wiedereinschalten nicht gesichtert)

Kurzversion: 
(nicht vor Wiedereinschalten gesichert)
-Wird nur die Steuerung ausgeschaltet
-kann dann beliebig wieder eingeschaltet werden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 April 2008)

OK ... und nun ...?


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 April 2008)

Vielleicht noch einmal zur Verdeutlichung :
Ich habe dein "Anlagen-AUS" so verstanden : "Ich habe kein Problem ... ich will nur nicht mehr mit der Anlage weiterarbeiten - bitte Anhalten wenn es gut dazwischenpasst".


----------



## Syntaxfehler (10 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich nehme mit dem Stop-Taster normalerweise die "Ablauf-Freigabe" weg, ...


 
Also über ein SR-FF, da du den Schritt ja setzt als Freigabe? Aus-Taster und Anlagen-AUS auf "R" ?

@ LL
Du warst eben schneller am tippen als ich, bevor ich dein Beitrag gelesen hatte.


----------



## godi (10 April 2008)

Hallo!

Das kommt auf deine Anlage an wie du das realisierst.
Wenn es vom Prozess egal ist kannst ja mit dieser Taste gleich die ganze Anlage Stoppen und du brauchst keine Zeit oder sonstiges.
Wenn deine Anlage in mehrere Bereiche aufgeteilt ist, wo das Produkt vom Anfang bis zum Ende durchlaufen muss dann würde ich bei Automatik stopp einen Merker "geziehlter Stopp" setzen. Über diesen Merker kannst du dann alle deine Anlagenteile nacheinander Abschalten. Also wenn der Merker gesetzt wird dann starte Zeit für ersten Anlagenteil stopp. Wenn diese Abgelaufen ist dann Stoppe diesen Teil und Starte eine weitere Zeit für deinen zweiten Anlagenteil, usw...
Damit kannst du auch wieder einen Anlagenstart durchführen. Also wenn die Anlage sich gerade in geziehlten Stopp befindet und es wird die Start Taste gedrückt dann Merker zurücksetzen und alle Anlagenteile wieder Starten.

godi


----------



## Syntaxfehler (10 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch einmal zur Verdeutlichung :
> Ich habe dein "Anlagen-AUS" so verstanden : "Ich habe kein Problem ... ich will nur nicht mehr mit der Anlage weiterarbeiten - bitte Anhalten wenn es gut dazwischenpasst".


 
Nein LL, der Anlagen-AUS wird dann betätigt, wenn z.B. eine Gefahr bzw. Ereignis antritt, das einen kompletter Anlagenteil mit einem Taster "AUS-geschaltet" werden soll !


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 April 2008)

... ich denke, wir haben das gleiche Verständnis von der Sache ...
Ist halt eine Frage von STOP und AUS.

@Godi:
Die von dir beschriebene Funktion wäre z.B. "ab jetzt Leerfahren und wenn leer dann anhalten". So etwas habe ich dann und wann auch ...


----------



## godi (10 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> .
> 
> @Godi:
> Die von dir beschriebene Funktion wäre z.B. "ab jetzt Leerfahren und wenn leer dann anhalten". So etwas habe ich dann und wann auch ...



genau...

Wie gesagt ich weiß nicht für welche Anlagen Syntaxfehler diesen Stopp braucht deshalb kann man nur allgemeine Vorschläge liefern.


----------



## jabba (10 April 2008)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> NOT-AUS
> Bei "Not-AUS" muss die Anlage zum wiedereinschalten quittiert werden. Der Schalter arretiert und muss manuell wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Erst dann kann die Anlage über (Steuerung EIN) bzw. (Anlage EIN) wieder in Betrieb gesetzt werden.
> 
> Kurzversion:
> ...


 
WO ist das denn her ? In der EN60204-1 gibt es diese Beschreibung nicht

Kann es sein das Du hier den Not-Halt meinst ?
Ansonsten gibt es noch einen Stationshalt, der eine Maschine sofort stoppen kann, aber kein geforderte Sicherheitseinrichtung ist.


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Hallo ihr 2,
> 
> @LL
> ich meine einen Anlagen-AUS (schwarzer Taster). Keinen Hauptschalter.
> ...




Sollte ein Aus-Taster normalerweise nicht ROT Sein und als Öffner ausgeführt werden ? korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irren sollte


----------



## godi (10 April 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Sollte ein Aus-Taster normalerweise nicht ROT Sein und als Öffner ausgeführt werden ? korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irren sollte



Nein Aus Taster dürfen nicht mehr rot sein da nur mehr Sicherheitsgerichtete Taster/Schalter Rot sein dürfen.

godi


----------



## jabba (10 April 2008)

Ich darf dann mal *vde* .

En60204-1 Tabelle 2

Schwarz Bedeutung: Keine Spezielle Bedeutung
Für allgemeine Einleitung von Funktionen, ausser Not-Halt.

Rot Bedeutung : Notfall
Bei einer gefahrbringenden Situation

Aber ich gebe Dir recht, war früher so, und wird heute noch oft so gemacht.


----------



## Syntaxfehler (10 April 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Sollte ein Aus-Taster normalerweise nicht ROT Sein und als Öffner ausgeführt werden ? korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irren sollte



Ich meinte natürlich einen Öffner. 

Man trifft massiv über die Unstimmigkeiten auf den Unterschied vom Anlagen-AUS zu NOT-AUS.
Daher wollte ich mal Tipps hören wie es andere realisieren oder kennt ihr alle nur NOT-AUS?

Bei einem Anlagen-AUS werden ja nicht VPS-mäßig die Ausgänge der SPS weggeschaltet (Sicherheitsrelais). Diese werden ja mit einen Anlagen-AUS Softwaremäßig abgeschaltet. 
leichtes Bsp.:
Stellt euch einfach vor, wir haben 4 Motoren die über einen Anlagen-AUS mit einen Drucktaster gleichzeitig abgeschaltet werden sollen.
Wie würdet ihr das realisieren?

Ich hätte einen eigenen FC geöffnet der immer mit "Call" im OB1 abgefragt wird. Wird der Anlagen-AUS betätigt, wird das RS-FF gesetzt und alle Motorbausteine werden zurück gesetzt. Alle Rückmeldungen der Antriebe (Antrieb Stop) resetet mein RS-FF.


----------



## BUR (10 April 2008)

Hallo !
@syntaxfehler:
Hat Deine Anlage einen "Steuerung-Ein-Taster" oder einen "Anlage-Ein-Taster?"
Hat Deine Anlage eine Automatikfunktion?
Was genau willst Du mit dem Taster erreichen?

Gruß
BUR


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

Also das mit den Rückmeldungen mache ich auch so 

Mit RS Flipflop 

Bei Schnelltop und Stop 

Über den (die) Schnellstoptaster bzw Stoptaster wird die Anlage heruntergefahren bis alle Antriebe V=0 melden. Erst dann werden die Reglerfreigaben der FU´s oder Tyristorgeräte weggeschaltet. 

Gestartet wird mit Vorwarung


----------



## Syntaxfehler (10 April 2008)

BUR schrieb:


> Hallo !
> @syntaxfehler:
> Hat Deine Anlage einen "Steuerung-Ein-Taster" oder einen "Anlage-Ein-Taster?"



Alle Anlagen haben einen EIN/AUS-Taster + Meldeleuchte + Anlagen-AUS.



BUR schrieb:


> Was genau willst Du mit dem Taster erreichen?



siehe meine vorherigen Beiträge


----------



## Oberchefe (10 April 2008)

Also je nach Maschine machen auch zwei verschiedene Stoptaster Sinn, einer der sofort die Kiste anhält und einer, bei dem die Maschine ihren Takt zu Ende macht und dann anhält. Letzteres erleichtert oftmals das Wiederanfahren, bei der ersten Stopvariante muß teilweise die Maschine leergräumt werden.



> Da es ja ein Taster ist und nur kurzzeitig eine "High-Signal" ansteht,



also da verwendet man im Allgemeinen Öffnerkontakte


----------



## nade (10 April 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich darf dann mal *vde* .
> 
> En60204-1 Tabelle 2
> 
> ...



Also mir war da bis vor 2 Jahren noch 0 und roter Hintergrund is AUS. NOTAUS hat immernoch rot-gelb... Und bei den Signalen war ROT Notfall.
Ist die 0113 in den letzten Jahren da wieder geändert worden?
Anlage Aus ist bei mir wie schon gesagt der letzte Prozess/Schrittkette wird noch abgearbeitet, dann Stop. NOT-AUS/NOTS-top Anlage hält je nach Möglichkeit direkt, oder nach letztem gefahrbringendem Schritt.
Ist dann aber wiedermal Gefahrenanalyse abähingig.


----------



## Syntaxfehler (11 April 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> also da verwendet man im Allgemeinen Öffnerkontakte


 
Ich hatte mich schon vorher korrigiert  



Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich einen Öffner.


----------

